# Keyboard typing extra characters



## kylepantss (Oct 17, 2007)

I've got a tc4400 Tablet PC made by HP.

Whenever i press down on a letter on the keyboard, it is inputting an extra character, usually the one to the right of the key i'm pressing.

I can connect an external USB keyboard and it works fine, but the built in keyboard still has the errors.

Any ideas?


*edit*
FYI: I have already replaced the keyboard itself, and deleted it from device manager, allowing windows to reinstall the drivers. Still getting the same problem though.


----------



## caruso1922 (Nov 1, 2007)

Having a variation of the same problem on my compaq v2000 laptop. When I type a number it comes out with the corresponding letter below as in 1Q 2W and so on. Also happens in reverse. If I type Q it comes out 1Q. This only effects those two rows.
Someone suggested the Fn key with F4 and it worked for a while but then reverted back. PS: num lock is off.


----------

